# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Silverlight 5 vs Silverlight 4

## TDQWERTY

Hi there

is there any reason why silverlight 3 and 4 accept web references (asmx web services) and silverlight 5 can't?

When i add the web reference to silverlight 5 i get an error and am not able to use the web service as in silverlight 4.

----------


## brad jones

I don't like to delete post; however, I went ahead and deleted the last two posts.  I could have left them, but I don't think they were indicative of the overall tone we want on the forum. The first might have been meant good heartedly, but it came across a little off. 

There was a tidbit that was worth retaining. The error TD... sees is:



```
Error	13	Custom tool error: Failed to generate code for the service reference 'ServiceReference1'.  Please check other error and warning messages for details.
```

Can anyone help as to why this has changed in SL 5?

----------


## MattP

When you add the service reference click on the advanced button and uncheck the box that says something like 'reuse referenced types'.  If you've already got the service reference in your project you can right click on it and choose configure to get to the same screen.

Once you've done that you should be able to go to your reference.vb file and it won't be blank anymore.

This isn't a Silverlight 5 problem but an issue with the Visual Studio conversion wizard.  You're just unlucky to have it happen with your 1st Siverlight 5 attempt.

----------


## TDQWERTY

I couldn't try the solution since i had a few issues. But i do remember that i did something like that and it didn't work either. Won't install Silverlight 5 again soon.

----------

